# Triple-E Build on Discovery Channel



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Lloyds Loading List today advises:-


A TV channel is to broadcast a series of six programmes showing how the world’s largest vessels – Maersk Line’s 18,000teu Triple-E containerships were built.

Maersk has given the Discovery Channel access to every stage of the Triple-E build; from the design of the vessel’s unique hull to the construction of the enormous engines and propellers, from the environmental improvements and safety systems to the ship’s naming ceremony and maiden voyage on the Asia-Europe route. 

The series will also focus on lives of some of the people involved, including the naval architect, the site team supervising the build and the captain as he prepares for the maiden voyage.

"The Triple-E is an exceptional ship, in terms of its size as well as its energy saving technology and design. We’re excited about these vessels and proud to have Discovery Channel as a partner for showing how it is built and the people and passion behind it," says Morten Engelstoft, Chief Operating Officer, Maersk Line.

The World’s Largest Ship will air on Discovery Channel in November, but to save you waiting all that time, Maersk Line has made available a time lapse video of the building of the Triple-E, that consists of 50,000 photos taken over a three-month period.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=vxeREd3s_UE

rgds
geoff


----------



## John Dryden (Sep 26, 2009)

Sounds like a good watch Erimus,meanwhile SN,s ''man on the spot''Blackal has been posting some good pics of her lately.It,s a beast of a ship!


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good morning erimus,03:34.re:building the triple-e a great clip.its almost like watching a car production line.(on a larger scale of course)great pic's.have a good one,ben27


----------

